# Is MY2011 cost Increase Justified?



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I thought that it would be a good opportunity to gauge the reaction to see if people feel that the MY2011 cost increase is justified?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I think it is entirely justified, but that does not mean many existing owners will see good value in trading up, mainly due to the inevitable depreciation they will have to take into account.

That is not the same issue as whether £70k is a reasonable price for the 2011, which is what this poll is about I believe?

According to everyone I know who has driven it so far, the changes are not minor tweaks this year.


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

I don´t believe the 2011 is any better in reality then the old models...you will need more power to make it as fast as it looks,you will need better brakes,you will need to make it louder so that it sounds like it looks,oilcooler...seats etc....

Maybe a better car for the guy who needs to keep the warranty and who will just sometimes do a trackday....but not for me,i keep my old bucket...:clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes, but you're looking from the point of view of someone who already has an earlier car.

For someone new to the marque, the new car is absolutely worth the money. By the way, if you're keeping it stock, even more of a no-brainer because it is substantially faster, sounds much better, brakes a lot better, handles a LOT better, stays a LOT cooler under hard use and the new Recaros are a lot more supportive!

So every single one of your points has been addressed, just not to the extent you would personally like, but for people who don't modify and want to keep their warranty, the new car is as good value as the old one was.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Yes, but you're looking from the point of view of someone who already has an earlier car.
> 
> For someone new to the marque, the new car is absolutely worth the money. By the way, if you're keeping it stock, even more of a no-brainer because it is substantially faster, sounds much better, brakes a lot better, handles a LOT better, stays a LOT cooler under hard use and the new Recaros are a lot more supportive!
> 
> So every single one of your points has been addressed, just not to the extent you would personally like, but for people who don't modify and want to keep their warranty, the new car is as good value as the old one was.


Call me old fashioned but I can't see how a £70K car with a few tweaks that 90% of owners will never drive to the limits that will show a tangible difference can be as good value as a £57K car!


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

waltong said:


> Call me old fashioned but I can't see how a £70K car with a few tweaks that 90% of owners will never drive to the limits that will show a tangible difference can be as good value as a £57K car!


We will see if those new oilcoolers on the transmission will endure it on the Nurburgring.

I hope they have LC3 on these:runaway:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

I think theyre mad putting the price up by that much. :runaway:

Whether the car is worth it or not, you can now get a used GTR no more then 1-2 years old for cerca 40 grand thats 30 grand less than a new one! 

I can see it impacting new car sales, Would I still buy a new one at 70 Grand? Probably, its still a great value new car.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> I think theyre mad putting the price up by that much. :runaway:
> 
> Whether the car is worth it or not, you can now get a used GTR no more then 1-2 years old for cerca 40 grand thats 30 grand less than a new one!
> 
> I can see it impacting new car sales, Would I still buy a new one at 70 Grand? Probably, its still a great value new car.


still under 100k so.....
but with more hp,torque,stylish,etc.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I will struggle to bring myself to spend 25k upgrading to a near identical car; plus think I'd kick myself if I did.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The inevitable result of posting this poll on here is that those who already own an R35 and can't justify changing up themselves will vote the increase is not justified, and those who are upgrading will vote it is!

Whereas I think the point of the poll is to ask whether £70k is a fair price to charge for the 2011 model?


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

David.Yu said:


> The inevitable result of posting this poll on here is that those who already own an R35 and can't justify changing up themselves will vote the increase is not justified, and those who are upgrading will vote it is!
> 
> Whereas I think the point of the poll is to ask whether £70k is a fair price to charge for the 2011 model?


So the answer is YES & NO :lamer: lol


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Yes it is (as the 2009 and 2010 cars were very cheap - just compare to the rest of Europe).

D

PS Doesn't mean I can justify the £20k+ to change!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Some really interesting points, and David is right in one respect that the idea was to question whether the GT-R @ £70k is still good value. I guess the idea to upgrade is another poll that I'm sure that someone will start.

For me I still firmly believe that the new car is still good value and is a dream to anyone new to the Brand as they will be getting a lot for their money and once they take a test drive I'm sure that most serious people will be hooked, as I was on the MY2010.

AJ


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

anilj said:


> I guess the idea to upgrade is another poll that I'm sure that someone will start.


Well there's this list for starters: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/144141-so-whos-ordered-2011-dba-r35.html

10 members of this board have already announced they're changing on that thread.

It will be interesting to see how the new model sells and what Nissan's goals for it are in terms of numbers.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

where's the "we've had a poll and discussion on this before and I'm bored now" option?


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> where's the "we've had a poll and discussion on this before and I'm bored now" option?


In the same place as "Nissan are still trying to screw us with their tyre and parts prices" option! :flame:

D


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

sumo69 said:


> In the same place as "Nissan are still trying to screw us with their tyre and parts prices" option! :flame:
> 
> D


:nervous:


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

If I never had my car I would pay 70k for the new one, it's a no brainer still.

But if you assume they priced the orginal model at the correct price I have no idea where the increase of money is spent.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

I think that Nissan realised that they priced the original product too low....I kinda agree that they probably did.....

I also think that if the reaction to the MY2011 is favorable, IMHO they will follow suit like Porsche and start to bring out more derivatives of the car to appeal to those who want further exclusivity and performance (keeping the car close to Stock for warranty)....lets see how their Marketing machine handles this..


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well they already have that for the JDM market with the SpecV, Egoist and Club Track editions.
All crazily expensive though and unlikely to find much of a market, even in Japan IMO.

The main factor dictating a big price increase was the massive change in exchange rate since 2009; we're just fortunate that there are big improvements to help justify the increase in 2011.

We are still one of the cheapest markets for the GT-R outside of Japan.


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

David, absolutely and whilst we have had so much discussion on tyre costs, oil, servicing, HPC's etc etc, the car 'pound for pound' must still be a fantatsic scoop for those fortunate to have the funds.....The best bit is that I would pay the price for the sheer exclusivity....just looking at the reactions of others tells me that my money was well spent, but when they see the performance it does highlight to those Germanic drivers the power of the beast and leaves their heads shaking in sheer disbelief....so for me the car is definitiely priced competitively.......all I now need to do is to convince wifey that we should purchase again....not so easy...but watch this space.....ha:shy:


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes and No you can critisize yours.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Yes, but you're looking from the point of view of someone who already has an earlier car.
> 
> For someone new to the marque, the new car is absolutely worth the money. By the way, if you're keeping it stock, even more of a no-brainer because it is substantially faster, sounds much better, brakes a lot better, handles a LOT better, stays a LOT cooler under hard use and the new Recaros are a lot more supportive!
> 
> So every single one of your points has been addressed, just not to the extent you would personally like, but for people who don't modify and want to keep their warranty, the new car is as good value as the old one was.


The OP asked whether the price *increase* is justified......so of course it has to be compared to the previous model as I read it?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

christer said:


> The OP asked whether the price *increase* is justified......so of course it has to be compared to the previous model as I read it?


True, but to two different groups of buyers, 1) new to the marque, where the price increase can absolutely be justified IMO, 2) owners of earlier models thinking about trading up, to which the answer is less clear and very much depends on affordability.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

christer said:


> The OP asked whether the price *increase* is justified......so of course it has to be compared to the previous model as I read it?


yes that is true.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> True, but to two different groups of buyers, 1) new to the marque, where the price increase can absolutely be justified IMO, 2) owners of earlier models thinking about trading up, to which the answer is less clear and very much depends on affordability.


New buyers to the marque can't buy a second-hand car?

I think we have to agree to disagree here


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

christer said:


> The OP asked whether the price *increase* is justified......so of course it has to be compared to the previous model as I read it?


Actually, I just remembered, the OP said this: "David is right in one respect that the idea was to question whether the GT-R @ £70k is still good value. I guess the idea to upgrade is another poll that I'm sure that someone will start."

Whatever, even I'm bored of this now!


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Yup lets move on guys, as far as i am concerned, the cost increase still represents excellent value for an already fantastic car.

And yes you can be new to the marque by buying a second hand GT-R, just look at the offers in this weeks AutoCar.....

Thanks for all the comments and opinions...like assholes we all have them....:wavey:


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Well you could spend £10-15k more on a 911 C4S and get completely annihilated. I'd say it's worth it.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

To put it in perspective ,think how much the GTR34 was new and 8 years later you could buy the gtr35 for not much more ,then think what Nissan are charging for the same model with a few mods and a new colour and ask is it worth it .
I think not .


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

.... having just seen the new one in the flesh ....... Er no - IMO


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

stealth said:


> To put it in perspective ,think how much the GTR34 was new and 8 years later you could buy the gtr35 for not much more ,then think what Nissan are charging for the same model with a few mods and a new colour and ask is it worth it .
> I think not .


If you inflation linked the £54k the UK R34 cost back in 2000, you would probably get closer to £69,950 than the £53,500 launch price of the CBA R35...


----------

